# Gülcan Kamps liest für Kinder



## chacha (15 Okt. 2008)

:thumbup:




http://www.rp-online.de/public/bildershowinline/regional/niederrheinsued/krefeld/nachrichten/krefeld/38133?skip=20&refback=/public/article/krefeld/623944/Guelcan-liest-ein-Buch.html|articlehttp://www.rp-online.de/public/bildershowinline/regional/niederrheinsued/krefeld/nachrichten/krefeld/38133?skip=19&refback=/public/article/krefeld/623944/Guelcan-liest-ein-Buch.html|articlehttp://www.rp-online.de/public/bildershowinline/regional/niederrheinsued/krefeld/nachrichten/krefeld/38133?skip=18&refback=/public/article/krefeld/623944/Guelcan-liest-ein-Buch.html|article
http://www.rp-online.de/public/bild...ld/623944/Guelcan-liest-ein-Buch.html|article


----------



## basti (15 Okt. 2008)

Seit wann kann die denn lesen???


----------



## Akon (16 Okt. 2008)

ich finde die bilder schön ^^


----------



## maierchen (2 Nov. 2008)

Schön soll sie doch!


----------

